# p45 can't let new employer know previous company



## winloose (27 Jan 2015)

i have a problem i have just started with a new employer two weeks ago and they are now naturally asking for my previous employers p45 (which i am still waiting for)

my problem is i also changed jobs a month ago but the job was a nightmare, a complete wrong decision to move and did not work out so i naturally left it off my cv. when i give my p45 to my current employer they will see my most recent employers details do not match. the accountant has also said if i dont have the p45 its no problem and he will enter my details on ROS if i give him my pps and date of birth, can he see my most important employment if i do it that way?

i know technically what i did was wrong but their was no way i could have told them that i was leaving a job after less than a month there as they would not have considered me in the slightest and this job i have landed is excellent and genuinely the job of my dreams 

i know its not the best question to be asking but im genuinely stressed over it all and never thought of this situation even occurring so please no serves you right replies


----------



## gillarosa (27 Jan 2015)

Stop stressing, contact your tax office, have your PPS no. and new Employers registered number and they will send on details re credits to them, they wont find out where you were Employee previously.


----------



## winloose (27 Jan 2015)

thanks for the reply gillrosa, will that defiantly work do you think?


----------



## gillarosa (27 Jan 2015)

yes, there is never mention of previous Employment on any correspondance between Revenue and new Employer, dont worry about it and I think a lot of people have had a similar experience and erased the bad job from CV.....and memory. good luck with the new job


----------



## TomDean (3 Oct 2015)

Hi, I am in the same situation as this poster. Except I gave my new job the p45 from the first job, not the second one which was a nightmere! Will they know I'd done this??


----------

